# Billing for Nurse Pratitioner



## ibetiger (Sep 24, 2008)

Typically for our 23 hour OBS patients who have had a Cath done a NP sees the patient and if all is ok does the discharge.  Since cath has the 0 day global period we can bill for this right?

Our main issue is that our NP's are not par with all insurances so it has been asked if that service could be billed for under the physician instead.  My guess is not unless the physician sees the patient - rather like the teaching physician guidelines.  However, I've been asked to find out for sure. 

Thanks!
Staci


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Sep 24, 2008)

sdougherty said:


> Typically for our 23 hour OBS patients who have had a Cath done a NP sees the patient and if all is ok does the discharge.  Since cath has the 0 day global period we can bill for this right?
> 
> Our main issue is that our NP's are not par with all insurances so it has been asked if that service could be billed for under the physician instead.  My guess is not unless the physician sees the patient - rather like the teaching physician guidelines.  However, I've been asked to find out for sure.
> 
> ...



certain NP's can only participate with Medicare and Medicaid - in order to bill for those services, they have to be seperately enrolled into the programs.. "incident to" does not exist in a hospital setting for them. 

For the commercial plans, you would have to contact them and see if you can bill under the physician in a hospital setting b/c they do not credential the NP's.


----------

